# Light



## dpappas319 (Jun 26, 2012)

Ow long should I leave the light on in my coop and should I light up the outdoor run as well.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

No you do not need a light in the coop or run.


----------



## dpappas319 (Jun 26, 2012)

Ok. I was told to leave a light on all night long.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

dpappas319 said:


> Ok. I was told to leave a light on all night long.


Nope, the ONLY time you need a light is when you are brooding chicks, but its not the light they need its the heat. Also in the winter IF your girls egg laying lessen sometimes by adding light to their coop to give them 14 hours fo light will help to up production. But under normal circumstances chickens do not need nor want extra light at all times.


----------



## TajMaCluckCoop (Jul 13, 2012)

Chickens do need night/dark so they can sleep. Having light to lengthen daylight hours will help winter laying, but they should have a period of darkness to sleep.


----------



## dpappas319 (Jun 26, 2012)

Thank you. That's what I figured.


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

Think Mother Nature ...


----------



## laxbro (Jul 4, 2012)

I never use a light


----------



## Mamachickof14 (Aug 28, 2012)

I'm trying to figure all this out too??? I added light 4:00am and it goes off at 7:00am (because then its light out) so I'm adding 3 hours of daylight to their day. Here in N.Y. we lost 2 hours at night and almost 2 in the morning. I'm just trying to keep it like summer time?? Maybe I'm right, maybe I'm wrong?? I'm still getting 12-14 eggs a day. (Got 14 chicks) I'll let you all know! Jen


----------

